

PayPal cuts off payments to Mega file locker, citing unique encryption - paralelogram
http://www.electronista.com/articles/15/02/27/visa.mastercard.allegedly.pressured.by.senator.leahy.to.cut.off.mega/

======
PhantomGremlin
No comments? Was there another discussion about this that I missed?

Seems to me this is a perfect use for Bitcoin. As long as there exist services
that will convert physical currency <==> bitcoin, it doesn't really matter
what Mastercard, Visa, or Paypal allow.

